# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thënia e ditës

## Agim Metbala

*- E vërteta ec rrugës makadame  gënjeshtra, autostradës!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Shkenca

Sigurisht që do të të lëndoj..... Sigurisht që do të më lëndosh....Sigurisht që do të lëndohemi....
 Por ky është kushti i vetë ekzistencës. ...Të krijosh pranverën, do të thotë të pranosh dhe rrezikun e dimrit.... Të krijosh praninë, do të thotë të pranosh dhe rrezikun e mungesës....

----------


## donna76

Ajo qe po kerkon eshte brenda teje.....ose eshte ne frigorifer! :macka:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> *Ajo qe po kerkon eshte brenda teje*.....ose eshte ne frigorifer!


po tja thuash nji mashkulli kete gje, do te te godase,...:d

pervec nese eshte frocio...lol

----------


## donna76

> po tja thuash nji mashkulli kete gje, do te te godase,...:d
> 
> pervec nese eshte frocio...lol


Ti s'e kupton universin  femeror lol :vajza:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ate qe mashkulli e arrin per shume vite femra ka aftesi te arrij brenda dite  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ti s'e kupton universin  femeror lol


ka mashkull qe i kupton femrat?

 :kryqezohen:

----------


## prishtina75

........rruget jane te shumta, kane edhe kryqezimet, nje rruge nje jete, nje jete, nje dashuri!

----------


## Shtegtarja

Njeriu i dobët "mendon" dhe vepron sipas dëshirës së tjetrit.

----------


## prishtina75

.....kur thone se ne nje vend ka shume luleshtrydhe,ti merr shporten e vogel, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> .....kur thone se ne nje vend ka shume luleshtrydhe,ti merr shporten e vogel,


Na ne Kosove ju themi dredhza  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shtegtarja

Mos hesht kur bëhet padrejtësi, sepse, cili ashtu vepron, ai padrejtësinë e mbështet.

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Qeni dhe politikani kanë një veti të përbashkët – LEHJEN!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Elian70

I vetmi vend ku shkarkoj gratis eshte haleja.....

----------


## goldian

Seksi para martese duhet denuar me ligj ne Shqiperi 

GOLDIAN

----------


## Erald123

Kurre mos e moho ate qe ndjen... Sepse nje dite, dikush tjeter do te marr ate qe mund te ishte e jotja.

----------


## symphony

Lidhim urën nga ishulli për tek lugina? lol
Urë e ndërtuar pa gurë e beton, 
 me ëmbëlsi e dashuri  :ngerdheshje: 

(Pak shaka, natën e mirë  :buzeqeshje: )

----------

Erald123 (10-09-2013)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Praoanica dhe fytyra e karrieristit, janë identike - nuk kanë dert se zhlyhen!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Djallëzinë, mos e kërkoni tek fëmijët, atë e gjeni në mesin e të rriturve!

@ Agim METBALA*

----------


## toni54

> Seksi para martese duhet denuar me ligj ne Shqiperi 
> 
> GOLDIAN


po thu a.....po a ka kush qe mund te zbatoje ligjin hahhahaha

----------

